# Does laying down after eating help anyone?



## relic (Apr 7, 2002)

I'm the opposite of the majority,I think, because when I sleep at night, my stomach is fine. No acid, no heartburn. It's when I wake up and eat something towards the afternoon and early evening that my stomach starts hurting with the burning feeling and if I lay down for just even a half hour after eating,I feel much better and then can get up and do whatever.Does anybody else have this similar effect?


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

What I found to help my IBS/Acid Reflux MOST was before eating meals lieing down on my back and doing some relax breathing for about 5 minutes. Laying down after you eat couldcause some reflux problems for some people.


----------



## MishaDonna (Aug 7, 2002)

I'd have to say that lying down after eating is a bad idea for me. Also, bending or exercise after eating is a problem. This wasn't a problem until recently. I have noticed that if I sleep on my left side (saw that suggestion somewhere) I feel better. And my bed is elevated. Although I wake up with some burn, I, too develop increasing discomfort through the day. As someone suggested in another message, this is relieved somewhat by eating small meals. And I take an antacid after eating.DMB


----------

